# Flamingo report, 28 April



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice report Bob. I've missed hearing from you! It's great to start seeing the bigger snook, hopefully evidence that the population is healthy and rebounding.


----------



## samrabinowitz25 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great report love the Snookies and Poon aerials!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

very good report capt. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

Good job Cap, your clients are lucky to have you.  I get the impression that it's  a 110% effort on your skiff every time.  Elbow grease, brains, and results!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report as always Bob!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great report and WONDERFUL snook, Capt Bob!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Capt Bob, Getting around to thank you for the adventure. We had a great time. Cody says, most fun ever, getting to see and fish the place I grew up fishing, and getting to learn some important things about the back county, not to mention life in general. Very well done Lemay. We learned some things for sure. Good luck with everything, oh yea, may need directions to the Trout/Ladyfish flat, ha. Take care Captain.


----------

